# The Supernatural



## VisionCasting (Oct 18, 2010)

A simple question for my Atheist friends:  Do you believe in the supernatural?  To what extent?  Ghosts?  The paranormal?  Spirits?  Etc....

For clarification's sake, lets start with a definition of Supernatural like:  "Not subject to explanation according to natural laws or phenomena; not physical or material;"


----------



## pnome (Oct 18, 2010)

No.

edit:  Ok let me qualify.  Do I think that modern science has all the answers?  That it knows the exact definition of "natural"? No.  

Do I believe in any of that hocus pocus stuff?  No, I don't.  

All extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 18, 2010)

pnome said:


> edit:  Ok let me qualify.  Do I think that modern science has all the answers?  That it knows the exact definition of "natural"? No.



Agreed.  We've yet to scratch the surface.  Humanity is not that many years past geocentrism.  



pnome said:


> All extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.



Carl Sagan's quote, although seemingly benign, is self-vindicating.  It's poisoned by the presupposition of the position (in all directions - this isn't a slight to the atheist, the Christian or the __fill-in-the-blank__).  

Historical events can't be proved by the scientific method.  At best we can review the evidence and make an informed decision.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 18, 2010)

No.


----------



## earl (Oct 18, 2010)

I am not an atheist ,but no ,I don't believe in the supernatural,heaven, hades, Satan ,afterlife, etc.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 18, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> A simple question for my Atheist friends:  Do you believe in the supernatural?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 18, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


>



Ham, I'm loving that new avatar of yours!
Also, to answer the question about the supernatural; I'm torn. I'm just not sure.


----------



## dexrusjak (Oct 18, 2010)

Negative.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 19, 2010)

I reserve "haints" as a last resort explanation.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 19, 2010)

For those that only need the Bible as prove of things the Bible is chick full of Scripture proving the supernatural.  In the Bible  there is a continual interaction between the visible world that we can see and touch, (the natural) and the invisible world that Scripture tells us is there and is real (the supernatural).  In fact there is so much supernatural stuff that Christians constantly tell how we need so much faith to believe in the scriptures.  And this is true in any and every religion for that is what religion is an attempt to explain the interactions between the natural and supernatural.

Just taking Jesus, he spoke to ghosts (old prophets), he saw the devil personally, faith healed, well just about everything he did involved in some way to the supernatural.


----------

